# Signature Creation



## chrismartinez.co.uk (Jun 20, 2011)

Firstly apologies if im being a little stupid here (entirely possible), but as a new member of the foums i can't find out where i go to create a signature for my posts.

i assumed in account settings but i cant seem to find the option to create one. ive had a look at the SMF help but that doesnt really help unfortunately.

Any help the other forum users can offer me would be much apreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Chewy734 (Jun 20, 2011)

Profile -> Forum Profile -> Signature.

You'll need to have a certain # of posts before you can do that though. I'm not sure what that number is off the top of my head though (maybe 10).


----------



## chrismartinez.co.uk (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Chewy, it's not available to me yet, but i guess it will be soon then...thanks for the prompt reply


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 20, 2011)

chrismartinez.co.uk said:


> Firstly apologies if im being a little stupid here (entirely possible), but as a new member of the foums i can't find out where i go to create a signature for my posts.
> 
> i assumed in account settings but i cant seem to find the option to create one. ive had a look at the SMF help but that doesnt really help unfortunately.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, robots have been signing up and creating links in the signature field for all SMF based forums. We had to remove several thousand users who had done nothing but signup and add a bunch of links to the signature field. 

Now, we wait for the user to post a few relavant posts to show he is a real person, and then the signature field is activated.

That was the solution recommended for SMF, and something we were forced to do.


----------



## chrismartinez.co.uk (Jun 20, 2011)

No problem at all, i understand and that all makes sense.

Thanks once again to you both for getting back to my question so quickly


----------



## ReyMorlu (Jun 22, 2011)

Then we're not cosider "innocent until proven guilty" we are robots until post more than ten...! ;D
That makes me feel insulted and sick, but nowadays Honor of people do not have sense anymore, isn't it? :-X 
My father's dream was living to see the new technocratic millennium... he was lucky dying in 1997! LOL


----------



## Dr.Jones (Jul 29, 2011)

Just what i was looking for, thanks.


----------



## Harley (Jul 29, 2011)

Me, too. Thanks!


----------



## Weggy (Jul 30, 2011)

Me too. Is this written anywhere? Given that plenty of people seem to be have been confused by this maybe there should be a message somewhere during the set up process.


----------



## Dr.Jones (Jul 30, 2011)

Weggy said:


> Me too. Is this written anywhere? Given that plenty of people seem to be have been confused by this maybe there should be a message somewhere during the set up process.



I think not! I guess CR haven't thought about, "telling people"(meaning new users) that this function was disabled, since it has no greater meaning for the site, its just a "add-on" so to say. Eventually people who would like/need this feature would figure it out. And the non serious users wont, but it wont matter cause they probably wont continue to use the site anyway.


----------



## chrismartinez.co.uk (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't feel so stupid now i hear pother people have the same question  ...hopefully people searching the forums in future for advise on creating a signature will find this thread


----------



## d3smo (Aug 4, 2011)

Do you know how many posts are needed to have the signature option available ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2011)

I think there is a good reason why they decide on a case by case basis when to lift the restriction, having a automatic change after x posts will just let spammers modify their posting software to make that many posts.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 4, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think there is a good reason why they decide on a case by case basis when to lift the restriction, having a automatic change after x posts will just let spammers modify their posting software to make that many posts.



Kinda like the holga thread? ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2011)

dstppy said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I think there is a good reason why they decide on a case by case basis when to lift the restriction, having a automatic change after x posts will just let spammers modify their posting software to make that many posts.
> ...



You don't get it! The spammers adding those advertising signatures by the thousands turn CR into a link farm. this creates a risk that Google and other search engines would ban CR, since the purpose is to fool the search engines into believing a particular site is popular and raising its rank in the searches. 

Unpaid volunteer CR moderators have to search thru thousands of posts to find and remove the signatures that are bogus.


----------



## Weggy (Aug 4, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



This is fair (albeit somewhat of an exaggeration - CRs message board is spammed less than many), but all CR needs to do as part of the sign up process is say that you can't have a signature immediately, but you can in future. This would save many of us "serious" members who have just signed up wasting time trying to work out how to do it. 

I can't abide the spammers ruining the forum, but also as a new user would find it helpful if some of these nuances were a little clearer.


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 4, 2011)

Weggy said:


> This is fair (albeit somewhat of an exaggeration - CRs message board is spammed less than many), but all CR needs to do as part of the sign up process is say that you can't have a signature immediately, but you can in future. This would save many of us "serious" members who have just signed up wasting time trying to work out how to do it.
> 
> I can't abide the spammers ruining the forum, but also as a new user would find it helpful if some of these nuances were a little clearer.



Good idea about the notice:

I'll add a sticky post, as the original one post about this has long ago dropped off the top of the list.

Having had to work with other moderators to remove thousands of signature spams - it took us weeks, I can assure you that its not a exaggeration.. The new system has so far been working to keep them away, their robots signup by the thousands, but are not able to post spam in signatures.

The signature links are not visable unless you look at the profile for each user. There are no tools to do this, its grunt labor by multiple people who spent many long hours.


----------



## d3smo (Aug 4, 2011)

As always, when you want to avoid piracy. The goods users are the first to be affects ... 
(Is this post will be enough for me to create my signature ?)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2011)

d3smo said:


> As always, when you want to avoid piracy. The goods users are the first to be affects ...
> (Is this post will be enough for me to create my signature ?)



Give it a try, I see you've been moved up to Powershot SX30 IS


----------



## dstppy (Aug 4, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda like the holga thread? ;D
> ...



??? I was referring to the fact that the "member" base tripled overnight, probably from a single script source. I get spam, and I GET spam . . . I'm not sure how you got that I was advocating making it easy for spammers or that mods have life easy.

BTW, what are these 'other' search engines besides Google of which you speak?  (That was another joke . . .)


Edit: Looks good!:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,1442.0.html


----------



## Bernd FMC (Apr 30, 2014)

Old Treath - but i´ve found the Reason why i don´t find al Way to set my Signature here.

Ok - i have to be active - no Problem  8) .

Have to be not so shy here ;D .

Greetings

Bernd


----------

